# Lathe advice



## Don Van Dyne (May 20, 2020)

Hi everyone, I’m asking for advice! It looks like I might be able to swing buying a lathe in the next couple of weeks. I’ve never owned one I know very little about them. I do own several woodworking power tools and I’m pretty familiar in general with basic woodworking. I would like to spend Less than $500. I want to turn pens, small bowls, maybe game calls in the future. I’m assuming I’m going to buy a smaller table top type? Can you recommend a brand? Is it worth looking for a used one? Anyway you get the idea! Any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated!
Hopefully I posted this in the right section.
Thanks in advance, Don.


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2020)

Don, I would say look for and join a Turning club in your area. You can get other people's advice, try out different lathes and learn a ton from them. Once you get a feel for what you like, I would definitely look for a used one to start with. A lot of times, the guys in clubs will have leads on some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 20, 2020)

Thanks. I actually met a guy at the local wood crafters who belongs to a club and he had the same suggestion. I’ll definitely look into that..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 20, 2020)

Meh don’t listen to @Tony

look at the Rikon 220VSR. Lots of bang for your buck. A little over your budget but it has reverse and is variable speed all of which you will eventually want. It also has a decent swing for being a midi lathe.

depending on how you learn a club might be for you, for me it wasn’t. I am introverted, travel for work a lot and have 3 little boys so the time just isn’t there for me. I am self taught (not sure if I am doing It right but I try) and I watch a TON of YouTube videos from good turners, not some jack hole with a carbide tool. Spend your free time watching Sam Angelo, Captain Eddy, Carl Jacobson (pre carbide tool), and Worth the effort Woodworking. Don’t get me wrong I am not against carbide as I still use them but you get much better results with steel traditional tools once you learn how to use them. Also keep in mind the lathe is the cheapest thing you will buy once you start up 

Small projects like pens, calls, and stoppers are great things to start with. Once you are up and ready I’ll send you a few pen kits and pen blanks. Just message me

good luck

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65 (May 20, 2020)

I'll second the recommendation of the Rikon 220. It's what I bought 2.5 years ago when I started. Love it, and you can turn a 12 inch bowl on it with a little maneuvering around. 

I understand however it is over your budget, and may not be a choice for you. 

I'm like Michael, never been to a club and am self taught, however, if you have the opportunity to visit/join a club, that would be a great way to get some hands on experience before buying, and maybe even finding some used equipment from club members. 

I will guarantee, once you get a lathe, you will spend much more buying tools, chucks, mandrels, etc than you spent on the lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 21, 2020)

Another strong pointe on the Rikon is that it has a 1" tool post, not the smaller 5/8" post as on most small lathes. Much more solid and sturdy, = less chatter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 21, 2020)

Thanks so much everyone! The Rikon is about $200 over my cap but it looks like it might be well spent. I really do appreciate that you all have taken time to help! I love this place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2020)

Make sure and let us know when you get it!


----------



## Gdurfey (May 21, 2020)

I found variable speed a real plus. Started out changing belts to adjust speeds and finally changed out my motor and controls. Wish I had made that investment from the beginning. Don’t get me wrong; changing speed by changing a belt on a pulley is not difficult; but can’t tell you how many times now I can be sanding at a lower speed, see a flaw, turn up the speed, grab a tool for about 30 seconds, and then turn the speed back down to go back to finish work. 

I will second the comments re the Lathe is just the entry: plan your budget for the must haves.

Oh, one more thing. As I started out on pens and those types of items, I started out with “pen” sized tools and quickly out grew them. You can turn calls, pens, and all those other items with full sized tools. Look for quality tools first time around; that will save you in the long run. Some of the name companies do have sets at a discount vs. individual; but make sure they are quality. The folks on this site probably have a much better idea, but I have read the Wood Turners Catalog descriptions, this forum, etc. looking for hints as to “good” vs. “great.” 

Best wishes!!! I definitely do not regret my lathe purchase and am fully addicted!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Mills (May 21, 2020)

You may want to take a look at the Nova Comet II. My daughter has had hers about six years with no problems.
Cons; A little lighter than the Rikon or Jet. Little less quill travel when drilling (relocate the tailstock more often).
Pros; About the same HP. IIRC the Nova is 5.7 amp and rated at 3/4HP; the other two are 6 amp and rated at 1 HP. By the definition of HP for electric motors it is impossible to generate 1 HP with 6 amps on 120V.

https://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lat...MIvImK0NbD6QIVSuG1Ch3Q0g2GEAQYASABEgLCHPD_BwE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 21, 2020)

I’m really happy to get a recommendation for that lathe it is definitely on my watchlist and under the $500 mark. Thank you!


----------



## Maverick (May 21, 2020)

I have had my lathe for about a year and a half. I spent a lot of time reading and researching before I bought mine but I am by no means an expert so my advise may be worth exactly what you paid for it. 

Buy as much lathe as you can possibly afford, the wood working field is littered with folks that wished they had bought their second lathe first. If you have to wait a little longer to afford more lathe, you should.
Consider what lathe you might move up to next if you buy a mini or midi. Will you be able to transfer chucks and other attachments from the old lathe to the new one. That can save you a lot of money.
See that iceberg in post number 6? There is nothing but truth in that. Not to scare you from getting a lathe, just be prepared to spend money to support your hobby.
Buying a good used lathe will save you a lot of money (that is how I got mine) but I had to be patient for the right one to come along and I was able to accomplish goal number one...to buy my second lathe first.
Set up a good sharpening station. All the turning skills in the world are useless without sharp tools. 
Turning is a ton of fun so I do encourage to consider all of the different recommendations and go with what fits your wallet, skill level and desires....but most of all have fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 21, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. I do pride myself on waiting and finding the BEST deal on used stuff. I have time to be patient!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ebill (May 23, 2020)

Don Van Dyne said:


> I’m really happy to get a recommendation for that lathe it is definitely on my watchlist and under the $500 mark. Thank you!



- if you wind up considering the Nova II Comet <I have had mine for about 5 yrs>and I have had good service from the Technatool folks when I needed it. You might also look at Novas new DR14. 
549$ @ https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/nova-46900t 

- it has a 1hp motor, only 2 diff belt settings, 1"post and a bit bigger swing than the Comet. Like the Comet it has variable speed, fwd/rev

- take Mavericks comments to heart. I was just looking at my lathe area and it appears I have way more money in turning tools, not to mention; tool rests, dead centers, yadda^3 than I ever spent on the lathe and the bed extension. I'm not even going to look in the cabinet below with pen stuff, different jaw sets, longworth chuck, donut chuck, several more tool rests and lot of other lathe yadda^3. 

- sadly, ignorant of that advice, I have been thinking about a new lathe, and I would like to have a new/wider skew, I could use another chuck, and I really need some better lighting, and, and and ............ 

- ebill

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ebill (May 23, 2020)

ebill said:


> - if you wind up considering the Nova II Comet <I have had mine for about 5 yrs>and I have had good service from the Technatool folks when I needed it. You might also look at Novas new DR14.
> 549$ @ https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/nova-46900t
> 
> - it has a 1hp motor, only 2 diff belt settings, 1"post and a bit bigger swing than the Comet. Like the Comet it has variable speed, fwd/rev
> ...




- wait a minute, that all came out kind of negative/discouraging/defeatist/expensive and I certainly didn't mean it to be so. I started with my Comet II and a cheap set of Benjamin Best tools and made a lot of nice things. Over the years, it was when I got more involved and tried to do different things <pens, vases, urns, platters etc> that I purchased other tools and equipment to pursue those specific interests at that time. And I have continued to do so. I am now spiraling down the segmented bowls rabbit hole <g> 

- getting with some local turners or getting to one of the store lathe demo days will help you decide what makes sense for you to get started. 

- ebill

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 23, 2020)

Thanks ebill I understood exactly what you were saying! I started out with a homemade brake drum call forge that cost me about $12 to make then I started making knife handles, then I figured if I wanted to do it right I had to stabilize them, then I figured well I might as well go ahead and do some casting also! So I am VERY familiar with going down rabbit holes!! Frankly I’m looking forward to it (not sure yet how my wife feels about ANOTHER hobby!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Johnturner (May 23, 2020)

Tony said:


> View attachment 187541




Tony
I love this picture - Where did you get it?
John

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2020)

Johnturner said:


> Tony
> I love this picture - Where did you get it?
> John



I think @rocky1 posted it here originally.


----------



## duncsuss (May 25, 2020)

Lathe tools:

IMO, "sets" are only economical if you actually use all of the tools in the set. 90% of what I turn _could_ be done with a bowl gouge and a parting tool. (It never is, of course, because that would be tantamount to an admission that I didn't need to buy all the other gouges, scrapers, skews, gouges, skews, scrapers, 3 different size of parting tool, and a few more gouges.)

My first bowl gouge was Penn State Industries' Benjamin's Best, and their 1/16" thin-kerf parting tool is excellent (after grinding away a little corner on the front, per the video on youtube by Mike Peace.) These two are enough to make pens, bowls up to about 8" diameter, bottle stoppers, small hollow-forms and lidded boxes, pendants ... you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Van Dyne (May 26, 2020)

Thanks again everyone I really appreciate you all taking the time to help. I’ll let you know what I end up with and I’m sure I’ll have more questions!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

